# [SOLVED] Restart xorg (xdm) kończy się zawieszeniem systemu

## rampage7

Witam. Błąd ów zaczyna doprowadzadź mnie do szału. Siedzę nad tym ustrojstwen drugi dzień i wyczerpałem wszelkie pomysły.

Wszystko zaczęło się od komputera typu Mediacenter, który to łapał zwiechę przy wyłączaniu XBMC. Całość wykombinowałems sobie tak, że XBMC odpalany jest przy starcie poprzez Slim i automatyczne zalogowanie użytkownika. XBMC startuje z poziomu ~/.xinitrc. Zacząłem szukać co jest grane i doszedłem do punktu, w którym stwierdziłem, że identyczną zwiechę łapię przy zalogowaniu do Fluxboxa i wybraniu z menu exit - wtedy teoretycznie powiniem na nowo zastać ekran Slim. Potem stwierdziłem, że dokładnie taka sama twarda zwiecha dzieje się przy zwyczajnym restarcie xdm. Tesotwałem to już z dwiema wersjami sterowników nvidii (najnowszą w portage (180 ileś tam) i najnowszą w ogóle (185 ileś tam  :Wink:  ), jak również dwoma wersjami xorg-servera - 1.5 i 1.6 i ponadto dwoma różnymi wersjami kernela - 2.6.28 i 2.6.30. Objawy dokładnie identyczne. Z samej zwiechy logów wydobyć się nie da, poniważ ich nie ma - przed chwilą odpaliłem 3 konsole przez ssh, na dwóch odpalając śledzenie przez tail -f dmesq oraz Xorg.0.log a na trzeciej zrobiłem /etc/init.d/xdm restart. W logach nie przybyło nawet linijki, wszystkie 3 sesje zawieszone a komputer trzeba twarto zrestartować.

Co ciekawe, podobne objawy ma mój laptop z nvidią na pokładzie. Nie był aktualizowany od lilku tygodni, jedynie sterownik nvidii ma najnowszy z serii 185, kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 oraz xorg-server-1.5.3-r6. Tutaj po wyjściu z KDM do konsoli i wydaniu polecenia xdm restart, zostaje migający kursor w lewym górnym rogu ekranu. Można tak próbować do skutku restartować, czasami pojawia się na chwilę logo nvidia, czasami czarny ekran przez kilka sekund - różnie bywa. Jedno jest pewne - musi się skończyć rebootem, jednak w tym wypadku soft, ponieważ można przejść do konsoli.

By było śmieszniej, na mediacenter działa wyłączanie z poziomu ACPI, czyli przycisku na obudowie. Wydanie przez ssh komendy poweroff równiż skutkuje. Nie skutkują tylko metody polubowne w stylu "exit" z poziomu fluxboxa, czy XBMC  :Wink: 

Laptopa natomiast można sobie wyłączać do woli z poziomu KDE/KDM. Sprawdzę co stanie się na laptopie po użyciu Slim. Spróbuję odtworzyć konfig z komputera służącego za odtwarzacz.

I teraz pytanie do posiadaczy kart nvidii - czy u Was też tak jest? Z takim błędem jak na lapku, mogę żyć. Zastanawiam się czy błąd na mediacenter nie jest zależny od Slim-a....? Możecie spokojnie zrestartować usługę xdm?

----------

## sebas86

Do niedawna (do póki miałem jeszcze kompa z kartą Nvidii) nie miałem takich problemów. Pochwal się chociaż co to za karty. Może zainstaluj starszą wersję sterownika 17x.x?

----------

## rampage7

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Do niedawna (do póki miałem jeszcze kompa z kartą Nvidii) nie miałem takich problemów. Pochwal się chociaż co to za karty. Może zainstaluj starszą wersję sterownika 17x.x?

 

Jestem skazany na serię 180 - w laptopie Quadro NVS140M (gf serii 8 ) a w media center siedzi... kurcze zapomniałem - coś z serii 9, z 32 procesorkami SP, pasywnie chłodzone - chyba 9500GT  :Wink:  Idealny do sprzętowego dekodowania x264 przez VDPAU (swoją drogą to genialne rozwiązanie).

Właśnie kompiluję XBMC na laptopie, zobaczę czy to nie przypadkiem wina Slim

----------

## SlashBeast

A nie mozesz olac slima skoro jedyne co on robi to startuje xmbc? Do initrab albo local'a dodaj jakies "su foo -c 'startx'&" i heja.

----------

## rampage7

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A nie mozesz olac slima skoro jedyne co on robi to startuje xmbc? Do initrab albo local'a dodaj jakies "su foo -c 'startx'&" i heja.

 

No tak też myślałem przez chwilę, ale nie miałem pomysłu jak by tu odpalać xbmc bez praw roota. Uznałem więc menadżer logowania i autologin za bardziej eleganckie rozwiązanie.

Dopiergo gdy dziś na laptopie zainstalowałem xbmc odkryłem, że dodaje on swoją sesję do /usr/share/xsessions, której oczywiście genialny slim nie widzi (chyba coś za lekki ten menadżer logowania  :Wink:  ). Dlatego też zdecydowałem się zainstalować na tamtym komputerze samo gdm (mniej zależności niż kdm przy moim zestawie use-flag). Skonfigurowałem autologin, wybrałem sesję XBMC jako domyślną. Dosłownie 3 minuty roboty i oczywiście zamykanie systemu od razu automagicznie zaczęło działać z poziomu xbmc. Podobnie zresztą jak działa na laptopie z poziomu KDM.

Jedno co pozostało niedziałające to wyjście z fluxboxa, które dalej kończy się twardą zwichą - ale fluxboxa do oglądania filmów całe szczęście nie używam  :Wink: 

Jeszcze jedna myśl - nie da się ukryć - te problemy powoduje zamknięty sterownik nvidii, bo tylko on może wygenerować sprzętową zwiechę. Z drugiej strony jak patrzę sobie na sterowniki Ati które mam na trzecim komputerze to mnie krew zalewa. Fglrx nie da się używać, no chyba, że ktoś nie używa composite, albo nie zmienia rozmiaru okien (trwa to wieki). Wolnych sterowników nie ma i pewnie jeszcze jakiś czas nie będzie. No bo co z tego, że phoronix trąbi o tym w kółko, jak nad tymi sterami pod r7xx pracuje może 3, no max 4 developerów. Za to u Nvidii mamy szybciutkie KDE4 (mimo początkowych problemów), szybką akcelerację 3D, bezproblemowe Wine i VDPAU które po prostu wymiata. XBMC z całym 3D-bajerem jaki oferuje, nie obciąża semprona 3000+ przy odtwarzaniu HD 1080p na tyle, by wskoczył na pełne obroty - obciążenie procesora 10% przy 1000MHz na jaki ustawia go cpufrequtils (standardowo 1800MHz). Nie mówiąc już o tym, że w Ati o kompatybilności z kernelem 2.6.30 czy xorg-server 1.6.x można tylko pomarzyć... A Nvidia po prostu działa, z małymi wyjątkami jak mój przypadek. Ku przestrodze dla kupujących - po roku romansu z Ati zostałem skutecznie oduczony używania Linuxa na komputerze w nią wyposażonym. Nvidii to się nie udało i raczej się nie uda. To mówi samo za siebie :p

----------

